# Agregar entrada de line a autoradio con procesador de audio TDA7419



## awa (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola foreros...Aver si me puden dar una mano con esto, el tema es que tengo un autoradio en el coche que tiene solo CD y Radio No lee MP3 ni tiene Aux.
y mi idea hera agregarle una entrada de linea para ponerle un reproductor externo.
Tal vez lo mas facil seria comprar un emisor de FM pero como son esos de calidad?? los pocos que he visto cintonizan fatal...
En concreto el autoradio tiene un TDA7419 para manejar las entradas de CD-Radio y ecualizacion del que salen los 4 canales a un TDA7388 para la potencia.
Segun datasheet el 7294 tiene 4 entradas estereos. el CD entra por SE1 y la radio por SE2 "SE single ended" (ni idea que es), hice la prueba de poner señal en la entrada SE3 pero no hizo nada, y cuando la puse en SE2 la "entrada de radio" solo suena un TUK TUK cuando le pongo el reproductor de MP3, si lo desconecto suena la radio normal.
Como tendria que adaptarlo para poner la FM sin recepcion y poder escucahr el mp3?,
o es mejor trabajar en la entrada del power-amp"perdiendo la equalizacion, mute balance, y otras cosas."

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/82/823520_1.pdf

Gracias...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2011)

Ese CI es controlado via I2C por un microcotrolador, y en el programa del mismo no estan prevista las otras entradas, cuando hay una entrada auxiliar la tercera esta habilitada por el soft.

Internamente se comporta como un selector de entradas, la única forma es anualr por ejemplo la radio y entrar por alli es muy probable que debas poner un circuito que quite la alimentación de la salida de del sintornizador y hacer un adaptador con un divisor resitivo para poder conectar una entrada auxiliar.

Esto esta ya realizado en el foro para otro equipos pero el concepto es el mismo


----------



## awa (Oct 5, 2011)

Gracias Pandacba!!!, como me pasa 2x3 busco mal, y repito los post "mil disculpas Fogonazo"...

Entonces tendria que hacer un divisor de tencion con digamos de 50k+50k uno para cada canal y ponerles capacitores de unos 4.7u a cada canal con el + conectado al capacitor existente e la entrada del CI.? 

Lo que se me puede complicar es quitar la alimentacion de de la salida del sinto, espero que salgan mezcaldas asi simplemente no sintonizo nada y me ahorro un problema.


----------



## awa (Oct 7, 2011)

Bueno ya quedo funcionando... gracias nuevamente...
Lo que si no pude ponerle el divisor resistivo... no se... la señal directa ya hera algo baja de por si pese al tener el movil al maximo, y si le ponia el divisor de 50k la tiraba muy abajo a de ser un tema de impedancias no...? Algo curioso es que cunado pongo play al reproductor el volumen de la radio baja considerablemente casi imperceptible y cuando pongo pausa vueve a la normalidad.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

Por eso te decia que habia que desconectar la radio o interrumpir y poner un par de diodos, ya que el nivel del mp3 en condiciones normales satura al amplificador, en tu caso estas teniendo perdidas


----------



## empollonsecreto (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola. Reabro este post por no repetir mensajes, pues sé que esto se ha tratado ya, pero no acabo de aclarar mis dudas, y estoy seguro que es algo sencillo en lo que me podéis ayudar:

El caso es que, como dice el título de este post, quiero agregar una entrada de linea a una vieja radio AM/FM, sé que es una tontería, pero me gustaría aprovechar su circuito de amplificacion sobre todo, y usarla como un mini amplificador para un teclado pequeño, etc.
Tengo entendido que para hacerlo, tan solo tengo que soldar a la pata de INPUT de IC la salida del minijack, pero no sé si tengo que hacer algo más, o si es así del todo.
Mi integrado es éste: KA22427B y he visto en su datasheet que tiene varias entradas, la 2, 6 y 4.
Mi pregunta es: si le sueldo la entrada de linea del jack a una de esas, y el otro cable del jack a una masa, funcionaría? O eso un despropósito de la electónica (soy algo novato en esto, y de momento estoy "trasteando")
Por lo pronto, no me importaría que distorsionara o que hiciera algún ruido de fondo, pues también es eso lo que busco, es decir, que suene como un pequeño amplificador, pero aprovechando que es "malo" y puede distorsionar.

Agradecería cuaquier indicación o aclaración, pues como digo, estoy empezando y voy un poco a ciegas.

Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------

